

Mapquest using OpenStreetMap - bhudman
http://open.mapquest.com/

======
pilif
When I visit that page it tells me "OpenStreetMap powered by mapquest".
Shouldn't that kind of be the other way around? I mean, in this case, mapquest
is using the maps from Open Street Map, so IMHO, I'd say that OSM is powering
Mapquest here.

Not that it matters much.

I _do_ love Open Street Map though, also because it's so easy to contribute. I
could very easily improve the map around where I live. One particular street
for example has been closed off two years ago and OSM is _still_ the only map
that gets it right.

~~~
caseysoftware
Also.. not particularly surprising. MapQuest hired one of OSM's community
managers this summer. Good to see collaboration and innovation on top of good
data.

------
aubergene
The labels are so crazy, how can Elizabeth be shown instead of New York?

~~~
rmc
The labels are choosen automatically by software. It is a bit of an
outstanding issue has to how to make that work correctly with USA cities. The
whole data set is a wiki, anyone can edit anything. It's not obvious how to
place the labels in an objective manner.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There's some info here about how the US concept of "city" clashes with the UK
concept, which was used as the basis of some data naming decisions, and the
effect it has on the US map.

<http://compton.nu/2010/10/city-labels-in-openstreetmap/>

------
ElliotH
This could be really useful. My university campus for example, is shown in
much greater detail on OSM.

~~~
burgerbrain
The various hiking and biking trails that I use are likewise far better
detailed on OSM. They also have better maps of neat stuff like train tracks.
Down to individual tracks at trainyards/stations in some cases.

------
bhudman
It would be great to have all the biking or hiking trails on the map.

I went mountain biking a few months ago and the maps were hand drawn on a
piece of paper. It was embarrassing when I got lost.

~~~
yellowbkpk
If you zoom in far enough the trails are visible. Obviously, if the trail
isn't mapped yet it won't show up. Feel free to add the trails that are
missing!

------
teilo
Has some serious issues updating tiles. When I zoom in all the way, it's
totally hit or miss if I get image or grey gears.

------
pkulak
Open... and wrong. It thinks my address in in a city 60 miles away.

------
mc32
The easy interface to map-data editing is quite nice.

